# Instrument cluster removal on 67



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

Can a person take the instrument cluster out and somehow leave the heater controls and cables? I see there are four nuts that are on the back side of the heater control, if those are removed can the heater control stay in the car and still take out the cluster? If so, the knobs on both levers would have to be removed. Do they just pull off? Thanks for your help


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not the expert on 67's, but I know that the same thing would be possible on my 69. Like you say, just pull off the knobs and unbolt the control from the rest of the dash. It should come off without having to disconnect the controls.

Ber


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It is difficult to remove the dash panel with out disconnecting the heater controls....I would disconnect the cables at the heater box if I were you. Also, lower the steering column or you will probably crack the panel. It will be brittle from age. Eric


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if it is the same as my 66 the control panel is bigger than the hole and wont fit back through even with the nuts removed. mine is a/c also so that might be different.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shane, It is the same...the heater panel sits against a "stop" that is recessed into the dash bezel...4 stamped nuts from behind.....I don't think there is a SAFE short cut for this one!! Eric


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Eric, I think I'll take your advice and take the cables off the heater box. That way I know I won't ruin anything as far as the levers go. Thanks again


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just be real careful, and don't force anything! even the white cable ends get brittle! They are available repro. :cheers E


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

correct for 67, remove cables at heater box and the vacuum hoses as well as the metal ground strap above steering column.


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

remove the cables, wire tie them together and take out with the entire dash.


----------

